# Water Cage Spacers?



## bruce282 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just got my new Trek 2.3. I was mounting the bottle cages when I noticed the mount on the seat tube had spacers on it, while the down tube one didn't.

What's the purpose of the spacers, my guess was they would mount behind the cage thus making it a little easier to get to the bottle?

Bruce


----------



## mervin (Feb 22, 2005)

They keep the cage from hitting the clamp if you have a clamp-on FD.


----------

